# Best Dunk Pictures of All Time (List/Post)



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

(I would post it on some other board but why would I?)

This is just a post of the best Dunk Pictures of all time, just post the ones you find and then talk about them after, just post the pic and the name of the player dunking. I will start off!

Vince Carter








above shot









Tracy McGrady









Kobe Bryant









Dominique Wilkins.









Dee Brown


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Dee Brown

















Kobe Bryant









Gerald Wallace









Steve Francis


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Vince Carter









Desmond Mason
















Jason Richardson









Jason Richardson









*others but I can't find, Starks dunk against the Bulls in the East finals, and Spud Webbs dunk in the Dunk contest.


----------



## Jermainiac (Aug 26, 2002)

Here's a great one(if it works)


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Yeah that Foster one is pretty cool!

Anyone else have some ideas, if you can't post the pic just post the site it is on and I will post the pic.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't have a picture and don't know if either is available but these are two of my favorites.
1. Jordan beats two Knicks by spinning baseline and dunks on Ewings face/head.
2. Pippen on the break dunks over Ewing. This is the one where he lands standing right over ewing and just stares at him. I think it might have caused some pushing and/or fighting.


----------



## Jermainiac (Aug 26, 2002)

OK, I'm gonna post a bunch now. I don't know how 2 make more then 1 so I will post, like, 5 posts. also, they won't b pics, they'll b links. They load fast though.


----------



## Jermainiac (Aug 26, 2002)

Ray Allen.


----------



## Dr Dunkenstain (Sep 5, 2002)

Kobe













Uknown guy


----------



## Jermainiac (Aug 26, 2002)

By the way, all of these r from this year and r in the Rewind Challenge @ nba.com.


----------



## Jermainiac (Aug 26, 2002)

Desmond Mason


----------



## Jermainiac (Aug 26, 2002)

J-Rich.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Jermainiac pics...

J-Rich








Mason








Kobe








Vince


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/attachment.php?postid=72309


Foster


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

oh sorry, that didn't work like I thought!! my bad.....

well here are some more good ones

Michael Jordan


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Vince Carter








not the best pic but you get the idea.

Wilkens


















Tracy McGrady










I can't find that Starks dunk or the Pippen Jordan over Ewing dunks, and can anyone find the Chris Porter tip dunk in college???


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

and these dawgs, even though they are not pro got some mad hops!











That is 12 feet baby!:yes: 

















Back to the pro ones.


Spud Webb









Kenny Walker


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Ozzy, where'd you get this one?










Someone's used adobe photoshop or something to add in the glare over the ball. I just thought I'd point that out in case anyone thought it was a cool pic or something. If you realize that that's all that they did then the pic's not nearly as good, because all you can think about is how they did a bad job of editing it(or maybe that's just me.).


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

damn I just can't get those pic on here!
well here is

Antonio McDyess










Darvin Ham!!! HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yes: :yes: look out below!
 










Derek Anderson



















P.S. (Can a moderator clean up the skrew-ups I did when posting something and there was no pic, thanks!)


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

that's for me to know and for you to find out moTIGS....LOL


Cory Maggette

















Vince Carter









thats gota hurt!










Jerry Stackhouse










Penny Hardaway


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

what about k-mart?

<img src="http://delivery.gettyimages.com/comp/201771.jpg?x=x&dasite=POD&dareq=0307021B4C0F11125C5343424756425F485F>"

<img src="http://delivery.gettyimages.com/comp/200935.jpg?x=x&dasite=POD&dareq=0206031A1E5D1D11114D4143405840465C594D">


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

VC


----------



## MoJo8888 (Aug 15, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/allstar2002/slamdunk/history_gallery.html?curPhoto=4


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

Young MJ


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Does anybody know where i can find the video that sick dunk Pippen did on Ewing during the 94 playoffs? U know the one where he had his nuts on Pats face?

Pls do reply if u know any site which has that dunk.

Thanx.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pippen's classic dunk over Ewing...lets see if this works now.


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

i like this one


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> what about k-mart?
> <img src="http://delivery.gettyimages.com/comp/200935.jpg?x=x&dasite=POD&dareq=0206031A1E5D1D11114D4143405840465C594D">


I remember this one, he actually missed the dunk, and but Bradley didn't get a piece of it, it hit back rim and went out of bounds, he tried to kill the basketball that evening.

-Petey


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!


Yeah...Gerald Wallace definitely had one of the best dunks of all time their. Nice job with Photoshop, but I like how it says "NBA Dunk Contest Participant"


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

one love for ZO!


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>riddler</b>!
> i like this one


is he wearing a skirt? LOL.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)




----------

